# can anyone help



## camergar (Jun 23, 2010)

hi,can anyone tell me where i can find information about some peterhead fishing trawlers from the 1990 s,i need to find out their tonnage and lengths,thanks


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

If you know their PLNs or names this site is ideal for the 90's
Put the PLN in EXT Marking 
http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/fleet/index.cfm?method=Search.SearchAdvanced&country=


----------



## s14pdy (Jun 26, 2010)

camergar said:


> hi,can anyone tell me where i can find information about some peterhead fishing trawlers from the 1990 s,i need to find out their tonnage and lengths,thanks


(Applause)glad ti see yi hiv found it min,foos yer doos
bobo


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

*registered fishing vessels on the books*



camergar said:


> hi,can anyone tell me where i can find information about some peterhead fishing trawlers from the 1990 s,i need to find out their tonnage and lengths,thanks


Lloyds register of shipping have a site worth a look. I suspect if you are tracking a rouge vessels for reasons other than curiosity that you may join the site at a signing on fee? But the info will/may be as you require it.


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

The Bloo Toon ! Ah yes, Plenty of folk here will tell you all you need to know.
Try this first. http://peterhead-fishing-harbour.blogspot.com/
Boats are listed on this site.


----------

